# Mexico beach shark



## Heartstarter (Oct 10, 2014)

Got two of these within a hour of each other last weekend. It took a lady fish head on the bottom. Good fight. I released both.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Oct 10, 2014)

Is that a black tip?


----------



## Heartstarter (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm not a expert but I think, and have been told by guys who are knowledgable on sharks that this one is a Bull shark.


----------



## diamondback (Oct 10, 2014)

Looks like a bull to me


----------



## Akairman (Oct 10, 2014)

That's a grown one!  Nice job on a fine shark


----------



## thedudeabides (Oct 10, 2014)

Nice. Did you have to yak your bait out or did you just cast it?


----------



## Joel (Oct 10, 2014)

8 days and counting.....
This picture and others from Heartstarter have got me chomping at the bit to head south!


----------



## Heartstarter (Oct 10, 2014)

Joel, I'm having trouble concentrating here in Warner Robins thinking about all the sharks, Reds, trout and pompano in San Blas and Mexico beach that need catching. Hopefully we will lightem up!


----------



## Heartstarter (Oct 10, 2014)

Sometimes I yak my big bait out but the gutter I was fishing in was narrow so I cast only about 20 yards to get these sharks. I like a bait on the first sandbar to usually but they were right on the beach last weekend.


----------



## thedudeabides (Oct 11, 2014)

Nice. We're headed that way next week, hope to get a couple.


----------



## OUTCAST (Oct 12, 2014)

Its a Spinner or blacktip. Definitely not a bull.


----------



## basser (Oct 14, 2014)

Defiantly not a bull shark.  It looks like either a dusky or a finetooth.  No black tips on the fins eliminates spinners and black tips.


----------



## Gordon (Oct 15, 2014)

A Spinner has a Blacktip on his Anal fin.
Snout is too pointed to be a Bull.
Shark is too big to be a Finetooth.

It's a Blacktip.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 15, 2014)

basser said:


> Defiantly not a bull shark.  It looks like either a dusky or a finetooth.  No black tips on the fins eliminates spinners and black tips.



Right. It's a dusky.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 19, 2014)

Congrats on your nice beach sharks success.


----------

